# generac 389 cc engine



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2017)

does anyone have the torque specs for a Generac 389 cc engine, Mainly head and connecting rod. Thanks all Tom Gray


----------



## joepost (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m in the same situation, can’t find any info anywhere . Called Generac directly and was given the run around and a link to a manual they told me had the info. Turn out I already had the manual and it’s useless, Did you do any better? If so could you pass on the info to me? I would really appreciate it.
e-mail [email protected] I‘m about to wing it if I can’t get the specs and hope for the best ! 
Thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Well, the 389cc generac is nearly a spitting image Honda clone.

GX390 specs.

Head bolts - 26 ft lbs, oil the threads and seating surface.

Rod bolts - 10 ft lbs, oil the threads and seating surface.


----------

